
Bezos is selling $1B of Amazon stock a year to fund rocket venture - JumpCrisscross
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-space-bezos-idUSKBN1772ZQ
======
justinucd
I love the private venture space race - finally fueling innovation from the
private sector and making this a viable industry.

